# Stallion's floppy neck??????



## minime (21 September 2010)

I have a really cute 11 year old miniature horse stallion who was highly respected in the show world a few years back. This spring his neck started to tilt and now it has completely flopped to one side. His neck is big but so are all stallions and even though he has a lot of mane, it isn't heavy. 
Why has this happened and can I do anything about it???
This photo was taken last winter when it was still solid and upright.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spaniel (21 September 2010)

I suspect he has done the decent thing and lost a bit of weight.  Its fat that sits on top of the neck.


----------



## BigRed (21 September 2010)

My friend has Section C stallions and one of them has a crest that has collapsed, he seemed to think there was nothing that could be done to revive it.


----------



## minime (21 September 2010)

So Botox it is then, I wander if Nip&Tuck could help


----------



## PopStrop (21 September 2010)

Would he have worn neck sweats whilst he was showing?


----------



## minime (21 September 2010)

spaniel said:



			I suspect he has done the decent thing and lost a bit of weight.  Its fat that sits on top of the neck.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that my little man is FAT???????


----------



## minime (21 September 2010)

PopStrop said:



			Would he have worn neck sweats whilst he was showing?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you have lost me????


----------



## PopStrop (21 September 2010)

minime said:



			Sorry you have lost me????
		
Click to expand...

Sweats are neoprene wraps that are used to shift weight and tone areas of the body, a heating lotion can be applied underneath, and quite simply, they make the horse sweat more during exercise. Think they're used quite commonly by mini producers in the US, less so over here.
I was just wondering if it was likely that your stallion had been prepped for the show ring by being worked in a neck sweat.


----------



## minime (21 September 2010)

PopStrop said:



			Sweats are neoprene wraps that are used to shift weight and tone areas of the body, a heating lotion can be applied underneath, and quite simply, they make the horse sweat more during exercise. Think they're used quite commonly by mini producers in the US, less so over here.
I was just wondering if it was likely that your stallion had been prepped for the show ring by being worked in a neck sweat.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, not sure if it was used with him. I have had him for 3 years now and it has only just happened. I wandered if it was his age!!


----------



## LadyRascasse (21 September 2010)

minime said:



			Are you suggesting that my little man is FAT???????
		
Click to expand...


yes i think she is, and i would have to say i agree, way to big for my liking but each to there own


----------



## PopStrop (21 September 2010)

minime said:



			Thanks for the info, not sure if it was used with him. I have had him for 3 years now and it has only just happened. I wandered if it was his age!!
		
Click to expand...

11 is hardly old age 

HAS he lost a lot of weight since that pic was taken? Have you got a more recent pic, with the collapsed crest?


----------



## minime (22 September 2010)

No he hasn't lost much weight, he is so tiny that he looks weird in pics but I don't think he is too fat considering he lives out most of the time. i will take a pic this afternoon as the one I have isn't clear.
Thanks


----------



## minime (22 September 2010)

LadyRascasse said:



			yes i think she is, and i would have to say i agree, way to big for my liking but each to there own
		
Click to expand...

Sshhhhhhhhhhhh don't shout or he might hear you. Only kidding, he did loose weight last winter now I think about it and that is when his neck started to flop.
I don't know what is worse:
A bit too chubby or
Normal weight and floppy neck
???????????????????
Help


----------



## PopStrop (22 September 2010)

Ok, in the picture above he is carrying FAR too much weight, there's no definition to his shoulder or quarters, and living out most of the time is no excuse! Carrying that much weight predisposes him to laminitis and puts unnecessary stress on his heart & lungs and little legs! If he looks funny in pictures it's not because he's little it's because he's so overweight. (Tip for taking pictures of him, sit/kneel down low and get down to his height, then his legs won't look quite so short.)

My fatty mini is muzzled to limit her grass intake and her hay is soaked to reduce the calories. You could make his field smaller to restrict his grazing. What do you do with him? Is he in any work? Does he cover any mares?

Stinkbomb on here has a lovely stallion who lives out 24/7, is in superb condition and she is having a seriously good show season with him. I'll alert her to this thread so she can show you just how good a mini who lives out 24/7 can look!

Personally, I'd far rather he was a healthy weight with a floppy neck than 'a bit too chubby.'


----------



## minime (22 September 2010)

wow, you really did kick my ass. I think I will curl up in a corner for a while.
He is out with four mares and their foals so he is a full time hubby and father. The foals this year are all boys and they harass him all day.


----------



## minime (22 September 2010)

i took these photos this afternoon for you to see







Uploaded with ImageShack.us






By reneejewer at 2010-09-22


----------



## henryhorn (22 September 2010)

I would be a little worried if her were one of mine, as in normal small ponies this is usually a sure sign they are about to go down with laminitis. One old livery we had always went floppier on one side of his neck about a week prior to getting it and we instantly removed him from decent grazing. I hope not but I´d be watching him carefully...


----------



## minime (22 September 2010)

Now I am panicking!!!! He has been like this since spring and at the moment he only goes out for 1 hour a day as he has to keep another mini company who is on total rest. The grass is not that rich here now and there are several of them in there together. He only eats a handful of chopped carrots and a handful (literally) of hay.


----------



## Stinkbomb (22 September 2010)

Heres my thought on the matter.

I do think your stallion is fat in the first picture. Sorry. But i have seen worse. He has topline in your first photo and this is keeping his crest upright. however i think this topline is due to fat and not muscle.

secondly his mane IS weighing it down. You can see from your second photos he has lost weight. However he has also lost topline and muscle. He nolonger has any fat or muscle to hold it up and the weight of the mane is making it fall. i would get rid of most of his mane to start with, no matter how nice it is!! 

I will now address some of your comments:-

1. "His neck is big but so are all stallions " - NOT TRUE. My stallions neck has never been big, neither has those stallions i compete against. We just would win in the showring.

2. "I don't think he is too fat considering he lives out most of the time. " - living out 24/7 does not excuse the "larger horse" 

3. "I don't know what is worse:
A bit too chubby or
Normal weight and floppy neck
???????????????????

- A mini doesnt have to be chubby to have a decent neck. Its all about exercise and feeding. 

4. "He only eats a handful of chopped carrots and a handful (literally) of hay. " - You dont say whether he gets any exercise?? If he is this isnt enough to sustain a horse in exercise. 

Now my belief in order to get his crest back upright is to firstly cut his mane  secondly get him on a decent exercise and feeding plan. This will help build muscle in order to help his neck hold his crest. You need to make sure they get enough protein and feed to help sustain the amount of exercise they are doing. I have my minis in summer on restricted grazing but they do get large feeds, consisting of lo cal alfa a and grain. most would cringe at the thought of feeding grain to a mini but as long as its controlled and introduced slowly and fed according to amount of exercise it can be a great tool for building muscle.

I will try and explain in pics.

This is Inky after wintering out 24/7. No feed. No exercise. just plenty of grass and hay.












No topline and no muscle!!!

This is after a structured feeding and exercise plan, including plenty of protein and fed acording to exercise...







This is how i like him. He has developed topline and muscle. NOOO big necks 

Spot the difference??

This was all done whilst he was out 24/7. NOT stabled.

What im trying to say is that yes your mini has lost weight. But its his muscle that has gone too. Build that muscle up and his neck will strengthen and his crest will rise. It may not ever be perfect but it will be better. Its not all about having a chubby horse, just a well muscled and developed one.

It depends on what you want to do with your mini. Do you want to show?? Dont get me wrong. After next week inky will be left to get hairy, fat and under muscled over winter till we start all over again in february!!

I hope this helps and doesnt offend.


----------



## minime (23 September 2010)

I do feel a little offended with all these attacks against me and my little man who I love dearly but if it all helps to get him healthy and looking handsome then bring it on. 
To be fare in the first pic it was the end of winter and he had been closed in for several months as we had about 2 meters of snow that year.
He usually lives out this time of year and doesn't do any "real" work other than cover the mares.
Stinkbomb
1)What type of exercise would you advice to get him in shape? (I do not have a pony trap for him)
2)what and how much food should he eat?
 P.S Inky is beautiful


----------



## lilly1 (23 September 2010)

I would also add exercise should help.  He looks a better weight in the more recent pictures but if he is only getting 1hour turnout i imagine he has lost a lot of muscle.  I have no experience of mini's but could you try a bit of lunging or long reining or even pole work?


----------



## minime (23 September 2010)

I have started lunging him now he is in the stable nearly all day but I am taking it steady as he hasn't worked for a long time. It is tough here in Italy as the summer is boiling hot and it doesn't cool down until around 20.00 and then I have kids and hubby to feed etc and in the winter we get loads (1-2 meters) of snow. I am not trying excuse myself but I just need to find the right routine.
Thanks for all your help so far.Pleasssssssssssse keep it coming as it is much appreciated.


----------



## PopStrop (23 September 2010)

I certainly didn't intend to offend you, however your flippant responses to earlier comments on his weight did make me think you weren't taking the issue seriously. 

If he's only getting an hours turnout per day then he needs some form of exercise to maintain muscle and keep him moving. My 3 year old is currently going on half hour walks 3/4 times a week, as although she's out for 9/10 hours a day, she spends that entire time eating (muzzled) and gets very little in way of exercise, so in order to maintain her weight she is walked out, at a fairly brisk pace. If I was showing her, her exercise would be increased to build muscle and topline and trim her barrel.

I take it as he's in most of the time atm he's getting more than a handful of hay to keep his gut moving and avoid him standing for long periods of time with nothing to eat? If you were to soak his hay for 12 hours it would reduce the calories meaning he can eat more of it (better for gut) without putting on weight.

You can take him for walks, lunge, long rein, do polework, jump him, loose school him, but as you say take it very slowly as he's done nothing for a long time, and has little muscle which will take time to build.


----------



## minime (23 September 2010)

I didn't mean to be flippant at all, I haven't written in english for ages. I will try walking him daily for 30 mins as well as lunging him for 15 mins. he goes out for about an hour whilst I medicate the sick mare but he just puts his head down. I will also start wetting his hay.When you are showing your mare what exercise does she get? I will also buy a weighing scale so I can check the amount of hay more precisely.  He weighs about 50kg, so am I right in thinking that he should eat around 500g/day of hard food and 500g/day of hay. (considering he will be doing 30 min walk, 15 min lung)
Thanks for your time and patience


----------



## Stinkbomb (23 September 2010)

I would imagine he weighs more than 50kg. Inky is 4 yr old now and 32.5". When he was a 2yr old he weighed 100kg exactly on a weighbridge.

I dont do any exercise over the winter with him. About february ( our shows start end of April ) i start to lunge him. Starting on 5 mins each way in trot. he now does 10 -15 minutes each way a day in  a constant trot, but must be working trot in order for it to be effective. He does this 5-6 times a week. I also walk out in hand for about 30-45 minutes a day if i get time but this is usually only about 3 times a week or less. When its alot drier i also loose school him then he's not constantly going in a circle.

feeding is very specific to the type and nature of your horse. Inkys feeds do fluctuate through the year depending on how his weight is doing. At the start of the season he gets around 4 big scoops of alfa a oil, baileys outshine ( oil nuggett ) 2 small scoops stud mix and 2 small scoops of beet split into 2 feeds a day. Initailly he has no topline so i need to build this up. This feed contains quite a number of calories and protein but this help with the topline and helps distrubute the weight he has already. There will come a time when his weight is just about right and his topline is coming along nicely and then i cut the feed back. If i dont his weight just goes over too much. Although he is on restriced grazing around July the grass seems to get richer and the weight starts to creep up. Its then i cut the oil chop out and change to a lo cal one. My grazing is poor ( my choice ) so  he does have big buckets of chop so i can be sure he gets the right amount of fibre. I dont feed hay but substitue for chop. Bearing in mind he is out 24/7 and has enough grass to nibble on 24/7. i also cut out the beet once his topline is perfect. Feeding too many Calories to a mini can be dangerous but as long as you limit them and do the exercise accordingly you should have no problems. They need some calories in order to have the energy for exercise.

like i said his feeds chop and change. if i think hes putting alittle too much on i cut back, if he starts to loose his topline i increase.

Grass is the big downfall when it comes to minis. people would be amazed at what little they can survive on. My minis have little grass but do get supplemented feeds. i have shown a picture of my grass so you can compare. ( excuse the shaggy looking shetland   )







However if your mini is stabled most of the time he would have to have more hay. Mine only don get hay becasue they are able to nibble constantly.

Hope this helps.

Anyway do you have more pictures?? I ,ove seeing pics of minis!! Whats his breeding??


----------



## minime (24 September 2010)

Thanks for the help Stinkbomb. We went for a nice brisk walk yesterday which he seemed to enjoy and today I lunged him as it is pouring with rain here today. I am starting to increase his food intake slowly but he wont eat wet hay, maybe he just needs time to get use to it. I will load him on the trailer this weekend and take him to be weighed.
His name is "Eagle's sandokan of Asschatt" eagle for his friends. He is the son of "Dent painted Eagle" an American import. I bought him from the Asschatt stables in Holland with a beautiful brood mare called "Sebastopol's Kim" 
This is kim







Uploaded with ImageShack.us
These are last years boys







Uploaded with ImageShack.us
These are a  few of Eagle's babies







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## minime (24 September 2010)

This is a mare born in 2008 from my shetland, she is the only shetland I have the others are all mini horses from Holland with NMPRS documents.
Her name is Fairy







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stinkbomb (24 September 2010)

Ah lovely!!! I LOVE the spotted foal!!!! That picture is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Cindygirl (25 September 2010)

Hi seem to remember reading of a Welsh A if not on this site one of the other popular ones that had this very same problem but even more pronounced. Vet was called to look at it but after the neck collapses there is nothing that can be done. The pony was a little grey & was working as a small childs pony as the collapsed neck caused no issues it was just a cosmetic issue.


----------



## littlemisslauren (25 September 2010)

I have unfortunately met several geldings with this problem. It is due to obesity, rather than having muscle they have fat along the crest of the neck, as soon as any weight drops the fatty neck just flops to one side. Sorry OP, but it makes me feel really sad when I see it on a horse.

I remember being told that the neck would never recover as it was effectivly wastage? Could be wrong though


----------



## PopStrop (25 September 2010)

minime, do you know how to condition score a horse? If not, google it, have a read of a few pages, print a chart off so you have it to hand when you're with him, and I'd suggest doing an objective condition score on him - remembering you're looking at/feeling for fat coverage not muscle. This will tell you whether he needs to lose more weight or not and then you can tailor his feed and exercise accordingly.

Horses are designed to eat little and often so he needs enough hay that he's not standing for hours on end with nothing to eat. My two eat probably 3/4 slice of hay each (from a small rectangular bale, will try to remember to weigh it to give you an idea) overnight, fed at 7pm, and in the morning there's usually a handful of scraps left on the floor. If every last scrap is gone then they get a couple more handfuls of hay that night because I personally don't like them standing for more than an hour or so with no access to fibre. I feed it from a mini size haybag (I don't like haynets) which means they eat it slower than when it's loose on the floor, and because it's soaked for 12 hours I don't have to worry too much about the calories they're consuming. If/when they're in during the day then they get enough soaked hay to last until it's topped up again.
Feed-wise, my two currently get a TINY amount twice a day, mostly so they don't feel left out when the rest of the yard gets fed! My mare has allergies and the only thing I can feed her is grass nuts, so she has 1/2 a handful of those at night to soak up an echinacea supplement, in the mornings she gets literally about 6 nuts! My yearling gelding gets maybe a quarter of a handful -literally a sprinkle - of a fibre based feed twice a day just so he has something to keep him quiet when the others are fed. They don't need any more than grass and hay, for the most part these minis can live off next to nothing!

If I was showing my mare then she'd be doing longer walks with much more trotting involved, hillwork, some light lunging, some polework (only ground/trotting poles as still young), likewise if I was showing my gelding he'd be out walking several times a week to keep him trim, and I'd be playing with different feeds. Maybe next year I'll actually get out  that'll be the third year of trying!

Yours may not need his hay soaking, or his feed increasing. It all depends on his current weight. If he needs to lose weight then you can increase the exercise but not the calorie intake, if he needs to lose lots of weight then increase exercise and reduce calorie intake, if he's spot on but just needs muscle then increase exercise and feed, if he's underweight then increase feed and don't over do the exercise, in simple terms. 'Tis all a balancing act!

Ditto about spotty foal - gorgeous! And the bay & white in that pic is VERY similarly marked to my gelding


----------



## minime (25 September 2010)

Popstrop Thanks for the advice. I don't think he is fat any more but he has a bloated belly. I am having a worm count taken next week. He eats about the same as yours but just a bit less hay which I have increased now he is working. We went for a lovely walk today and he loved it. He trotted for 30 mins and i had to practically run to keep up with him. He then went out in the field from 10.00 - 13.30 where he covered several times one of my mares.( he will have sweet dreams tonight after all that fun)
We have about 20 horses in our yard plus liveries and I have no problems with the "proper horses" which are all SJ's, I just need to learn more about mini's. My little man is soooo cute and such a good little boy that I would hate for him to suffer in any way.
He is only 69cm and is smaller than my dog.
Thanks again.


----------



## PopStrop (25 September 2010)

The exercise will help reduce his belly a bit and tone his stomach muscles, and the worm count is a very good idea, as is the weighbridge so he can be dosed accurately if he needs worming  He really is weeny!
Just a note specific to minis about wormers, if you don't know already, is to be very careful using moxidectin as it has a very small margin of error for dose rates and has been known to cause fatalities. Some people use it for years and years with no problem, but just be very careful if you do!
Sounds like you're on the right road. Best of luck


----------



## Stinkbomb (26 September 2010)

The bloasted belly may also be down to lack of protein. Just something to consider after the results of your work count


----------



## minime (26 September 2010)

ok thanks stinkbomb


----------



## Stinkbomb (26 September 2010)

Oops meant bloated!! Inky always has a bloated belly after winter becasue he isnt getting any feed. I used to think this was because he was fat. I was told to INCREASE his food, not reduce it as it wasnt fat but lack of protein. So i did and Once i start to feed and exercise him it went


----------



## minime (27 September 2010)

Eagle will not eat soaked hay. I have been trying for a few days now and he still will not touch it. I am a bit worried now as he isn't getting much else. Should I go back to dry hay or will he eventually eat it when he is really hungry???


----------



## minime (27 September 2010)

PopStrop said:



			The exercise will help reduce his belly a bit and tone his stomach muscles, and the worm count is a very good idea, as is the weighbridge so he can be dosed accurately if he needs worming  He really is weeny!
Just a note specific to minis about wormers, if you don't know already, is to be very careful using moxidectin as it has a very small margin of error for dose rates and has been known to cause fatalities. Some people use it for years and years with no problem, but just be very careful if you do!
Sounds like you're on the right road. Best of luck 

Click to expand...

Which wormers contain Moxidectin and what worms is aimed at?
Thanks


----------



## PopStrop (27 September 2010)

If he doesn't need to lose weight then forget the soaking and just give him dry. Moxidectin is in Equest wormers, don't think there's any specific worms that need moxidectin to kill them, it's just one choice of drug for worming, so if you rotate yearly just use something else.


----------



## minime (27 September 2010)

o.k thanks


----------



## minime (28 September 2010)

The vet came today to take a blood test and a poo sample to do a worm count. Fingers crossed all will be o.k


----------



## minime (29 September 2010)

Had the blood tests back today and it seems his monocyte is very high Does anyone know what this means? Even my vet was confused, he said he will research and let me know tomorrow.


----------



## nickslynn (29 September 2010)

I'm no expert but from memory monocytes are one of the white blood cells, which are used for cleaning up after infection/virus/ parisites.


----------



## minime (29 September 2010)

Yes I think you are right. Can it be related to EHV-1 ?


----------



## minime (1 October 2010)

I have just received the email with Eagle's blood tests and I am not sure what it all means. I am waiting for my vet to let me know. Anyone got any ideas??

Lactate dehydrogenase is 1532 should be between  75-700
creatinine is                    0,90 should be between  1,00-2,30
Albumin globulin is            7,70 should be between  4,70- 6,70
CPK is                             562 should be between   50-250
WBC is                           4,04 should be between   5,40- 14,30
lymphocytes is                 0,65 should be between   1,50- 7,70

Thanks


----------



## Katd66 (1 October 2010)

Perhaps post in veterinary as well!  It means nothing to me but would be interesting to find out!


----------



## minime (1 October 2010)

o.k will do, thanks


----------



## minime (5 October 2010)

The vet is coming this morning as Eagle is still going downhill. He is skin and bones now. I had to rug him up as he is cold all the time.


----------



## Katd66 (5 October 2010)

Oh gosh hope he is ok - has the vet come back re results?


----------



## minime (6 October 2010)

Yes, He has no idea what is wrong so we are going to treat the symptoms.
This morning he was really lethargic. I posted in Veterinary but got no replies.


----------



## PopStrop (6 October 2010)

Sorry to hear he's poorly, have read the thread in veterinary, does your vet not think it's some sort of tying up or EPSM/PPSM?
May be completely unrelated but *please* ask your vet if it could be hyperlipemia which occurs in minis and can be caused by increased energy demands/stress/decreased food intake.


----------



## minime (6 October 2010)

O.k Thanks, I will text my vet now and ask. What is weird is that he was off colour before I started working him so I don't think it is due to the work he did in one week but I am willing to try anything as it breaks my heart to see him so rough.
thanks again for your time.


----------



## Stinkbomb (8 October 2010)

Just read your reply. hows he doing???

Try posting on Little begginings forum website they may have more of an idea what could be wrong with him on there. Keep us updated


----------



## minime (8 October 2010)

Thanks stinkbomb, I will try.
He is not doing too well, he is quiet and seems depressed. He wasn't at all interested in going out this morning and it seemed to hurt him when I brushed him as he flinched quite a bit. He is eating o.k and everything comes out regularly but he is just so not himself. I am so worried.


----------



## minime (9 October 2010)

Eagle seems much happier this morning, he was very keen to get out in the field and took off in a canter to say hello to his babies. Fingers crossed. I will see how he is this afternoon when I go to put him in.


----------



## magic104 (10 October 2010)

How is the little chap, still on the mend?  It sounds like he might have picked up a virus, hopefully he is ok.


----------



## minime (10 October 2010)

That could be it Magic. I hope he continues getting better each day. He seems to be on the right track now.


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 October 2010)

Glad to hear he is on the mend


----------



## minime (11 October 2010)

He is looking o.k again today. He seems much more energetic too.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## minime (23 October 2010)

Bad news, Eagle seems to be getting worse. He has grown a really woolly (sp) coat even with a rug on which is strange as he doesn't usually get cold and woolly until late January. He was really slow going out to the field today and is just standing by the gate munching slowly his hay. I am so worried. The vet will come on Tuesday to take blood. If only I knew what was wrong with him.


----------



## Stinkbomb (23 October 2010)

Did you post on little begginings?? I would do if you havent, there are many  experienced people on there who have come across all kinds of unknown ailments with minis, they may have a better idea?
Sorry he isnt too well


----------



## sueeltringham (23 October 2010)

Has your vet tested for Cushings?
It sounds very similar to what happened to my little mini mare.  She lost weight, topline, muscle especially on her neck and was very depressed.  I know your boy is 11, but Cushings has been diagnosed in ponies of this age.


----------



## minime (24 October 2010)

sueeltringham said:



			Has your vet tested for Cushings?
It sounds very similar to what happened to my little mini mare.  She lost weight, topline, muscle especially on her neck and was very depressed.  I know your boy is 11, but Cushings has been diagnosed in ponies of this age.
		
Click to expand...

I did think about this but he doesn't drink or eat much and he never sweats, if anything he is cold. Could it still be cushings?


----------



## dany (24 October 2010)

Cushings can effect them in different ways, without giving all the symptoms. My horse came down with it and the vet was convinced it was something else, due to the lack of traditional symptoms. He lost topline, looked depressed and generally lost energy, so its a suggestion worth asking about.

I hope you get to the bottom of it soon x x


----------



## minime (24 October 2010)

Stinkbomb said:



			Did you post on little begginings?? I would do if you havent, there are many  experienced people on there who have come across all kinds of unknown ailments with minis, they may have a better idea?
Sorry he isnt too well 

Click to expand...

I have registered now and I am waiting for them to confirm my account. Thanks


----------



## minime (26 October 2010)

I rang the vet this morning and told him to come today. I want to test his blood again as 3 weeks have gone past with him taking supplements and I can't see any change. Yesterday he stayed in all day as it poured down so I thought he would be excited to go out this morning well he just pottered out quietly and said hello to only one mare (the boss). I want to ask about ulcers too as I was advised that they give similar symptoms.
I will let you all know. Thanks for hearing me out, I feel less alone when I am writing it all down.ù


----------



## Stinkbomb (26 October 2010)

Fingers crossed you get some answers soon, it must be so worrying seeing him like that and not knowing whats wrong


----------



## SirenaXVI (26 October 2010)

I have seen this with some spanish stallions, it normally happens after some sort of illness or virus infection and the horser has lost topline because of it.    It is considered a huge fault within the PRE and is enough to fail a grading.  Sorry to say I do not think there is much you can do about it


----------



## minime (27 October 2010)

Thanks for that SirenaXVI but to be honest at the moment his top line is the least of his problems.


----------

